# Anybody else here into hot rods?



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

You can't play this game and not be extremely mechanically sound, so therefore I can't be the only person here who likes to restore cars or has a classic. Post pics of em if you got them, or share your project, I'd like to see what you've got.

I got into restoring cars when I was in high school, I first restored a 1978 Ford LTDII that my dad had ordered when he graduated high school. We had it up until the time I was about 7 years old, had many vivid memories riding in it and washing it. Then he sold it. When I was 16 we bought it back from the same guy he sold it to and I restored it, drove it to Senior Prom all fixed up and shiny, and drove it all the way through college. It sits in my parent's shed now and is on the list to be restored again.

















Also in the queue is a 1970 F250 that was my grandpa's farm truck, only 60,000 miles on it and it is in very good condition. I'm going to restore this for my uncle.









But my passion lies with classic Mustangs. I restored this 67 Coupe, finished it up a few years ago. It took me 7 years. I have a souped up 5.0 in it with a C4 and I do all my own body work and painting in a paint booth I built in my shop. I went through a paint and body program about 10 years ago.

































The car I'm currently working on is my 69 Mach 1 428 Super Cobra Jet drag pack car, was just one of 3300 made in 69 and was the fastest production car made that year. The 428 SCJ stock puts out about 360 hp and 450 ft-lbs torque at 3500 rpm! This will be a complete stock restoration. I included a pic of what it will look like stock. Maybe I'll hire it out on the side to pull stumps.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Didn't keep any old muscle... in cars/trucks anyway. I did keep my Honda 350X 3 wheeler cherried up in the shed for about 10 years until I finally decided it wasn't doing me or anyone else any good there, so I finally caved and sold it when someone came askin.

I like your 67.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hayjosh said:


> You can't play this game and not be extremely mechanically sound, so therefore I can't be the only person here who likes to restore cars or has a classic. Post pics of em if you got them, or share your project, I'd like to see what you've got.


That's a bold statement. I play the game and I am not extremely mechanically sound. Can do a hell of a maintenance but when it came to basic or in depth repairs it always went to dealer. When that is the way your dad did it, it does not provide much of a learning experience. Vehicles went to mechanics for everything down to an oil change. Just been in the last few years have I been doing more of my own work thanks to the training of a guy I met while working in a factory. Like the pictures though. Love old cars.



paoutdoorsman said:


> Didn't keep any old muscle... in cars/trucks anyway. I did keep my Honda 350X 3 wheeler cherried up in the shed for about 10 years until I finally decided it wasn't doing me or anyone else any good there, so I finally caved and sold it when someone came askin.
> 
> I like your 67.


Those are like little gold mines. Have always wanted one just can't justify that much money for one and finding one not all beat to hell gets harder with each passing year. Closest thing I have is '84 XR350R.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have only a couple of regrets in my life--things I wish I had done/not done. One of them was to trade my 65 Metallic Bronze Mustang in on a 68 Mustang.

Ran the wheels off that 65.

My neighbor/best friend restores cars. He rebuilt a 69 428 Mustang. He's sold it now and has another project he's working on, but if you'd like, I can put you in contact with him--he might have some parts laying around.

Ralph


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> That's a bold statement. I play the game and I am not extremely mechanically sound. Can do a hell of a maintenance but when it came to basic or in depth repairs it always went to dealer. When that is the way your dad did it, it does not provide much of a learning experience. Vehicles went to mechanics for everything down to an oil change. Just been in the last few years have I been doing more of my own work thanks to the training of a guy I met while working in a factory. Like the pictures though. Love old cars.


 I don't mess with cars but that is my same situation when it comes to farm equipment and other mechanical repairs in general. Never had anyone to teach me how to do anything other than very basic stuff. My grandad and especially my dad just send stuff to a mechanic when it needs anything done including oil changes so I have had to try to learn on my own as I go.

Hayden


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice Josh....that LTD is too cool, don't think I've seen a restored one.

That Mach I is gonna be special......

I've restored....1975 continental 1969 Camero SS/RS, 1958 ford F100, 1972 corvette
And....JD 6400  closest in pic.....it was trashed with 3500 hours 
About 15-20 yrs ago I replaced cars with heavy equipment for resto projects....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I restored a 69 Camaro from 1995 to 1999. Parked in 99 when I went to college. Didnt really drive it at all from 02 to '15. Drug it out of the barn and sold it to a buddy in '15. Needed space for equipment and hay. Do I wish I hadnt sold it? Sorta, but I am through that phase of life....

My duramax has more HP than that camaro did...

After I drug the Camaro out Dad sold the '27 Buick that was in the family since the 40's. We also hauled a Datsun 240Z down to my brother. You cant keep it all...


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I use to work at a restoration shop, I don't do resto's anymore but I do custom diesel motor work as a home hobby....

https://www.facebook.com/TwistedSteelPerformance/


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

I have a 69 chevelle sitting in the garage that I bought in 1980. It was repainted then, it went from a 6 cylinder car to a 327 with a turbo 350. It also got crager ss and t/a radials. I like the category rat rod or original barn find as that kind of describes it now as it has a few scratches and a little bit of rust by the wheel wells as it got driven a few times in winter the first years I had it when I didn't have a beater to drive. I've had dreams of restoring it but I know what that would cost. I try to get it out every year and drive it a little bit. If I was to do any upgrades with out restoring it I would like to put on front disc brakes, it still has the original drums on the front, it has more motor then brakes


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Those '69 chevelles were some real runners right out of the box, when equipped with 396 or 454 that is....I would love to find a decent '69 elcamino for a resto project but they are few and far between...well, perhaps not as resto projects but they may cost an arm and a leg if you find one with minimal rust. 
Took some pics at the auto parts store the other day of a nice Chevy......beautiful work. Think he said he had 45k in it....not bad


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Those '69 chevelles were some real runners right out of the box, when equipped with 396 or 454 that is....I would love to find a decent '69 elcamino for a resto project but they are few and far between...well, perhaps not as resto projects but they may cost an arm and a leg if you find one with minimal rust.
> Took some pics at the auto parts store the other day of a nice Chevy......beautiful work. Think he said he had 45k in it....not bad


Thats a really nice looking car. 502 crate motor with fuel injection!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

IH 1586 said:


> That's a bold statement. I play the game and I am not extremely mechanically sound. Can do a hell of a maintenance but when it came to basic or in depth repairs it always went to dealer. When that is the way your dad did it, it does not provide much of a learning experience. Vehicles went to mechanics for everything down to an oil change. Just been in the last few years have I been doing more of my own work thanks to the training of a guy I met while working in a factory. Like the pictures though. Love old cars.
> 
> Those are like little gold mines. Have always wanted one just can't justify that much money for one and finding one not all beat to hell gets harder with each passing year. Closest thing I have is '84 XR350R.


 I wasn't trying to imply that if you took your equipment to the dealer then you weren't mechanically sound. What I was trying to say was to even merely operate this equipment--and properly maintain it, and know when it's working properly and when it's not--requires a certain amount of mechanical aptitude. You have to know when the muffler belts on the baler are getting loose and blinker fluid's getting low in the tractor, or flux capacitor going bad on the GPS autosteer. So I just think you aren't giving yourself enough credit. I take a lot of my repairs in too because I have to choose my battles. My time can be more valuable spent elsewhere in some cases, although doing a lot of our vehicle repairs myself can justify tool purchases where buying $200 in tools might save me shelling $800 out to a shop, and then I have the tools for next time. I was even taking oil changes in for awhile because for as little as some places charge, you about can't buy the oil for that, not to mention the fact that I don't have to make a mess and dispose of the oil later myself.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Very nice Josh....that LTD is too cool, don't think I've seen a restored one.
> 
> That Mach I is gonna be special......
> 
> ...


I've been getting more and more into tractor and equipment 'restoration' as my interests are shifting from cars to farming and making hay. But the skillset is nice to have as it easily translates. Those sure are some purdy tractors there. Any pics of those by chance???

Now that you mention the Corvette, I did go down to Florida last year to paint my BIL's 77 for him.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I restored a 76 vette for a customer of mine....had fiber optics running inside for the visible annunciation when the parking lights, turn signals and brake lights would illuminate. Kinda cool for that time.....but there wasn't any good muscle cars from 72-80 unfortunately....that 76 was a dog. Looked cool but handled like a dump truck and was slow.....
OPEC had us by the gonads.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> but there wasn't any good muscle cars from 72-80 unfortunately....that 76 was a dog. Looked cool but handled like a dump truck and was slow.....
> OPEC had us by the gonads.....


That is true, but we sure turned out some gems from about 64-70.....the kind that would jump up and down and would scream.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I love an old hotrod. Looking for a '67 Camaro to build and sit next to my '17 50th Anniversary Camaro SS.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I restored a 76 vette for a customer of mine....had fiber optics running inside for the visible annunciation when the parking lights, turn signals and brake lights would illuminate. Kinda cool for that time.....but there wasn't any good muscle cars from 72-80 unfortunately....that 76 was a dog. Looked cool but handled like a dump truck and was slow.....
> OPEC had us by the gonads.....


Good news now is that you can rebuild those the way the factory should've built them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a good looking ride Dan....I've seen a few of them on the road, one color I've seen is almost exactly the same color I painted my SS/RS can't remember the name of mine (it was a sikkens paint) but it is really close...kinda metallic dark red. I kinda wish they had made a hidden headlight like the RS had back in the day, really cool feature along with the tick tock tach and the rock crusher tranny 
Mine had a roots based Banks supercharger NOS and a 4 speed  had to be careful with that one.....it could really go. Didn't like the 1/4 mile tho...lots of fun


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> That's a good looking ride Dan....I've seen a few of them on the road, one color I've seen is almost exactly the same color I painted my SS/RS can't remember the name of mine (it was a sikkens paint) but it is really close...kinda metallic dark red. I kinda wish they had made a hidden headlight like the RS had back in the day, really cool feature along with the tick tock tach and the rock crusher tranny
> Mine had a roots based Banks supercharger NOS and a 4 speed  had to be careful with that one.....it could really go. Didn't like the 1/4 mile tho...lots of fun


WOW Sikkens. High roller!


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> That's a good looking ride Dan....I've seen a few of them on the road, one color I've seen is almost exactly the same color I painted my SS/RS can't remember the name of mine (it was a sikkens paint) but it is really close...kinda metallic dark red. I kinda wish they had made a hidden headlight like the RS had back in the day, really cool feature along with the tick tock tach and the rock crusher tranny
> Mine had a roots based Banks supercharger NOS and a 4 speed  had to be careful with that one.....it could really go. Didn't like the 1/4 mile tho...lots of fun


Thanks! She's got a 455hp engine and manual 6 spd. Had her up to triple digits in 4th gear getting onto the highway not too long after I got it, and didn't even realize I was going that fast til the wife asked if I planned to slow down.  It's still a heavy pony car, but does extremely well on a road course. The '18 SS/1LE was tested on the road course, and the pro driver testing it said it runs as well as a Ferrari 458 Italia.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm into who usually sits in the passenger seat more than the cars themselves lol.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me too Aaron, but it was a definate advantage to have a nice ride......had a few ask what the switch was for on my console (NOS) told them it was an ejection seat, don't make me use it......


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ya gotta love the old cars no matter what brand.ive got a Monte Carlo ss.not the fastest or as cool as some but I like it. I had it sold in 1990 a wk before our wedding,and my dad came into the barn w a picture of his 57 Chevy.he sold it when he got married,I phone my buyer and cancelled.we took it to va beach on our honeymoon.its been all our the n eastern states. My sons think it’s a cool old guys car.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I had a '73 Mustang when I was younger and had money to spend (LOL). The body went to pot and the 351 Cleveland is now in my brother's 69 Ford F-100 "bumpside" short bed pickup, which was a "barn find" and he rebuilt it into a "69 Ford Lightning"... or his interpretation of what a Ford "Lightning" pickup would have been built like back then. He lowered the front end 3 inches, back end 2 inches, put 9 inch wide rims on the front, 12 inch rims in back, on factory centers (had a buddy's cousin with a big industrial lathe that cut the factory 7 inch wide rims off the factory centers, then welded on new "hoops" from the racing catalog, and painted them in the factory color to match the truck. Installed the 351 Cleveland in it with a four barrel carb, aluminum flywheel, five speed overdrive transmission, and dualed the exhaust, plus swapped out front parts to put rotor brakes on it instead of drums. Swapped out the column for one out of a one-ton to do away with the "three on the tree" shifter.

His other ride is a 2005 Mustang "Eleanor" like in the movies... He got him a late 90's Ranger pickup to fart around in, and recently bought my sister in law an older Mustang convertible (90's).

All my money goes to keeping antique farm machinery going... LOL OL J R


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Not hot rods but still a money pits . Obviously one was made in the Northern Hemisphere, one Downunder and the last has not made up its mind









1965 Sunbeam Alpine

















1937 Fargo Coupe Utility Truck









1967 Austin 5 ton truck

To keep me occupied in retirement


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice Sunbeam Coondle. What's the story?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

G'day Vol. Bought it about 10 years ago as an older restoration. Wife nd I do outings to festivals in the hinterland of Perth and Sunbeam club outings plus we will head off for a lunch with or without others at tourist type locations or just go for a drive.It has a 1725cc 4 cyl petrol (100bhp WOW!) with twin stromberg carbies. 4 on the floor with electric overdrive available in 3rd and 4th. Tours nicely on chrome wire spoked wheels with steel radials. Soft top is a bit of a pain because in the restoration a heavier duty fabric was used and it will not now fit in the boot for it. It is still on full licence ($600 pa) rather than a much cheaper ($25 plus membership of $75 pa) club licence but restricted use on roads with that cheaper option. Unfortunately not an Alpine Tiger with the ford V8 (Worth 3x as much) but nice nostalgic 1965 car.

The engine is the same as in the Hillman Hunter GT of the mid/late 60s which won the London to Sydney marathon Rally in the late 1960's against the supposed top rally cars, v8s and 6s Audis, porches Fords and all. Not anywhere in contention when the cars first got to Australia but the in front crashed or broke down and the little giant killer just kept on going and took line honours. A modern day example of Hare and Tortoise.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

For those that do not recognise the Fargo, it is photos of paintings that i have of it. The fargo here was imported as an engine chassis from the Chrysler plant in Canada and is a "pickup" derivative based on the plymouth car of the day. The chassis were imported and had the body built in Australia by TJ Richards of Sydney. TJR built a coupe utility which had a cab line that almost exactly mirrored the coupe sedan of the day. See the crease in the body curving down past the rear mudguard. There were no pickup bodies built here for Fargo or Dodge so far as I am aware. The pickup cab finished just behind the head of the driver and the pickup body was a separate box whereas the coupe utility truck to give its full title had a parcel shelf and sloped roof behind the driver/passenger. It has a Chrysler 6 cyl side-valve motor as used by Chrysler up until about 1960. Only 218cu inch.

This one is waiting until I can get to a restoration programme for it. Been in the family since 1946.


----------

